# Dog Sings Over Owner



## win231 (Oct 20, 2022)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=596677522190945


----------



## Bretrick (Oct 22, 2022)

That is so beautiful to watch.
What a boisterous little dog.


----------



## LadyEmeraude (Oct 22, 2022)

Oh, that make me grin, loved the video


----------

